# APC down is its just me



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Is it down? it poops-up then errror message. Maybe its just my comp.

-Brian


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm switching back and forth from here and there....no problems.


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't get on either.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

It works for me, but only on the 3rd try.

Every time I've gone for 2 days now:icon_frow


----------



## jon_the_newb (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you getting a 404 Not Found message? If you are use this link to connect to it: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/index.php and update your bookmark/favorite.

Jon


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

APC is down...again.  boo.


----------



## Wampa (Mar 19, 2007)

jon_the_newb said:


> Are you getting a 404 Not Found message? If you are use this link to connect to it: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/index.php and update your bookmark/favorite.
> 
> Jon


This link is not functionaly.


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

argh. Still not working. Stayed up just to find that it doesn't get back online. 

Good thing we have Planted tank too. Keeps me sane.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

You have to clear your APC cookie. I had to futz around with getting myself logged out, that was a trick, then logging back in.

Edit:

I just tried and the database error I'm getting is not the same as the problem from before. 

This is the problem of not having Nathan as the sysadmin any more. :hihi: 

Just kidding.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

it seems APC's been down since Tuesday 10/30.
can anyone else confirm this, or is it just Verizon?
I tried 2 different DNS's and still can't find them.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm able to get in.


----------



## bugboykaufman (Mar 22, 2007)

I can get in also...


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

OK, Thanks guys roud:

I Emailed their admin
that Verizon may have
problems seeing their host.

or their host got on a DNS blacklist
that my firewall security system uses.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

*does anyone have a better email address for the Admin's over there*

I just discovered APC may be blocking my IP address!?
they didn't ban me, since I can still log in, and my
computer does not broadcast anything - it's weird.
I used Guardster's remote proxy and got on to APC,
yet when I surf there normally, I still can't see it.
I opened a trouble ticket with Verizon, but it may
take days till they bump it up to advanced support.
I guess I'll leave my DSL modem off tonight in hopes
a new dynamic IP assignment will help me tomorrow.

UPDATE: I left my modem off for an hour
got a new Dynamic IP, but only the last
2 sets of number changed, and I'm still
not able to see APC, so it seems a whole
range is being blocked from Verizon.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

i cant log in either, 404 message.

nvm, it works fine.


----------



## bugboykaufman (Mar 22, 2007)

When I get on the page starts to load, then says "404 error, page not found". :icon_conf :icon_conf :icon_conf Weird...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Every time I saw someone post in this thread I would think to myself, "Dang some of these people must not know what they are doing, because APC is loading for me..."

... Until yesterday. Now the same thing is happening to me. Does anyone know what's going on over there?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

they may have 2 problems.
a blacklist problem host,
and buggy BBS software.

I get on every day using guardster's remote proxy,
since their host has my Verizon IP range blocked.
I visit 200 different web sights a week, and APC is
the only one I'm having any problems with now.
the mods/admins there are very nice about listening
to your problems, but there seems little they can do.


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

I, too, have been getting the 404 message. But not every time that I try to visit.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been having trouble loading APC for the entire weekend... everything else was fine, but APC just didn't seem to load no matter how many times I tried throughout the last 2 days. It's working fine for me now though.

Very weird.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I finally figured out why I could not see APC all Month.
I was playing around with my TTL setting using DrTCP
and set them to a low value of 20. It turns out that
APC's host is so lousy that they were 21 hops away,
so I could not see them because my TTL was so low.
Once I set my TTL up to 64 and rebooted, I can now
see APC's web sight perfectly. Sorry to bother you all :icon_redf 

FYI: PTF is a wonderfully brief 10 hops away from me roud:


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

spypet said:


> I finally figured out why I could not see APC all Month.
> I was playing around with my TTL setting using DrTCP
> and set them to a low value of 20. It turns out that
> APC's host is so lousy that they were 21 hops away,
> ...


SO, what _exactly _does that mean???


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

bugboykaufman said:


> When I get on the page starts to load, then says "404 error, page not found". :icon_conf :icon_conf :icon_conf Weird...


I'm having this problem too! 

Maybe they don't want us over there anymore? LOL


----------

